# Concrete water trough repair



## eight

I recently picked up a lease on some property with some concrete water troughs. There are at least four that leak. One may be beyond repair. The rest have small cracks, no noticeable gap. Anybody know how to repair these? Maybe some kind of rubberish paint?


----------



## Vol

You can get this at Lowe's. http://www.quikrete.com/ProductLines/PolyurethaneConcreteCrackSealant.asp

Regards, Mike


----------



## NewBerlinBaler

Swimming pool paint.


----------



## slowzuki

The other option is the quikcrete product for lining tubs with, I can't remember the name but it has fiberglass in it and its waterproof. Its a block bond type product. Its cheap, skim it over the cracks.


----------



## Tim/South

There is an infomercial that pushes a spray on type sealer. If it does as well as claimed a few cans of that would have kept the Titanic afloat.


----------



## slowzuki

Got the name off a bag in the shop, quickcrete SBC - surface bonding cement. Its about 20$ a bag, you can do about 50-100 square feet depending on how thick you make it. Can't be freezing out though.


----------



## urednecku

Tim/South said:


> There is an infomercial that pushes a spray on type sealer. If it does as well as claimed a few cans of that would have kept the Titanic afloat.


Just saw that commercial.  Flex Seal.

And a Consumer Report article on it.


----------



## swmnhay

urednecku said:


> Just saw that commercial.  Flex Seal.
> 
> And a Consumer Report article on it.


Jeeze,Consumer Reports comparing the row boat and man in it to a smaller version with a teddy bear in it??


----------



## urednecku

swmnhay said:


> Jeeze,Consumer Reports comparing the row boat and man in it to a smaller version with a teddy bear in it??


That's what I was thinking....and made outta wood at that.


----------

